# This guy showed up at our last local event :)



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

Couple of other Cool Rides.







































http://www.dub-nation.com/show....html


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (hman)*

hottness! that F40 is a real gem!


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (The Blue Blur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Blue Blur* »_hottness! that F40 is a real gem!

THe Jag was sick too.


----------



## 1Slow2Liter (Feb 12, 2002)

Shut down everybody with those


----------



## GermanTuner44 (Jun 25, 2003)

very tasty!


----------



## turbobrian (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (GermanTuner44)*

ill eat all those cars for dinner
9d1gsx baby...........


----------



## turbobrian (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (turbobrian)*

well at least up to 140-150


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (hman)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (GTI1.8)*

do u have any clue how rare the that kitty xj220 is?


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (GTI1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI1.8* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mmm challenge stradale








some hot as hell cars but wtf is with the wing on the porsche with hre's


----------



## 03GLIDude (May 21, 2003)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (fitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fitch* »_some hot as hell cars but wtf is with the wing on the porsche with hre's









Yeah that just blows the whole car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (turbobrian)*

sometimes its how hot you look, not how quick ya get there


----------



## protzler (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_do u have any clue how rare the that kitty xj220 is?
Yes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've always had a h-on for the XJ220. But it's just so cost prohibitive...ah well, maybe some day


----------



## achtungti (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (hman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hman* »_










WORSE IDEA EVER


----------



## Mr.Bungle (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (achtungti)*

i had to work that sunday as i do every sunday. i would have loved to have seen an XJ220 in person, one of my fav cars. maybe i'll get lucky and someone will show up with a koenigsegg CC sometime


----------



## ROR20VT (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (Mr.Bungle)*

drooolllllll slllluuuurrrpppp inducing


----------



## hotsoup (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (hman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hman* »_
THe Jag was sick too.

























The XJ220 is sick but for some crazy reason it has only a 6-cycliner.


----------



## Jap2Germ (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (hotsoup)*

its not just a six but a twin turbo six making about 600 hp.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (hotsoup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsoup* »_
The XJ220 is sick but for some crazy reason it has only a 6-cycliner.

The original prototype had a V12 and 4WD.....


----------



## Sir Dutch (Jan 4, 2004)

pretty sick looking jag...that wing was one to chuckle at!


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (hman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hman* »_

























Nice, that jag is off the hook http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









WTF!!!









.


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (KIEZERJOSE)*

B-A-L-L-E-R-S.....Say it with me!!! These are some serious rides!!


----------



## jman1423 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (SAMMICHES)*

the high line exotics put the vw's and audi's to shame....


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (jman1423)*

damn what do these guys do for a living?


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (manasteel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manasteel* »_damn what do these guys do for a living?

They run an aftermarket company for Exotics. I can't remember the name of the place off the top of my head.


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (hman)*

wow cool. haha West Coast Customs?


----------



## jaystonewee (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (manasteel)*

must be nice

$$$$$$


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (1.9..16vTurbo)*

I saw one of those XJ220 twice last year near my house







There was also this dealer selling one in Florida for around 200000. If you ask me, pretty good price for a rare car like that. Wish I had the money so I could afford it


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (zero666cool)*

The XJ220 prototype had the V12 4WD, and the release version only had the 2t 6cyl... which pissed many many folks off... prompting them to get refunds on their deposits... and thus, ending the life span of the XJ220 at a LOW number produced.







Awesome car though... just way too F'ing big... it's a boat.
Murcielago is nice... I have yet to see any body kits for that show up on the US shores, thank god. The European ones are lookin kinda scary...


----------



## carbondub (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (ElecMoHwk)*

There's a local dealer that's selling a Jaguar XJ220 Le Mans spec for $600,000.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This place also sells some other hot ass cars.


















































_Modified by carbondub at 1:27 AM 4-28-2004_


----------



## Auto-Part (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (hman)*

What are those scoops for "sucking-up horse ****" or what


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (fitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fitch* »_
mmm challenge stradale








some hot as hell cars but wtf is with the wing on the porsche with hre's









i was thinkin the same thing as about that stupid wing


----------



## wnowak1 (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (hman)*

that porsche wing might look different from another angle...I'm not sure though...but the photo is taken from the bottom perhaps making it look extremely huge.


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (carbondub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbondub* »_








_Modified by carbondub at 1:27 AM 4-28-2004_

i was sooooo confused the first time i saw one of these in person...it was about 75 yards behind me and i couldnt tell if it was a porsche of z8...till he got up next to me at a light...sweet car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkIIIVDUB (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (hman)*

f40s are the best vehicle ever made


----------



## wnowak1 (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (mkIIIVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIIIVDUB* »_f40s are the best vehicle ever made

YES!!!


----------



## Absolut Magumbo (May 6, 2004)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (fitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fitch* »_
some hot as hell cars but wtf is with the wing on the porsche with hre's

















actually, that is the gt3 cup spoiler. go to any PCA(porsche club of america) event and i bet u will see about half, if not more, of the 911's, 993's, 996's, 914's and gt2/3's with those on there. They are incredible for downforce. Ive driven a 911 with and without that, and the ass end just stays put. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (wnowak1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wnowak1* »_
YES!!! 


No.
Not even close.


----------



## wnowak1 (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_
No.
Not even close. 

Technically yes, but if I had the money for one I'd take it over many other cars


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (wnowak1)*

I dunno, I've seen one rip and it sounds pretty neat, but it's just too plasticky....plus it's a V8







Ferraris have 12 cylinders.
EVO magazine in the UK agrees with me. They compared a 288GTO, an F40, an F50 and an Enzo. To sum it up in order of scoring, the F40 was too soft and wooly (and lost points for turbo lag), the Enzo was faster than all of them but felt too disconnected, like a video game, the GTO was charming and chuckable but outdated, and the F50 was simply rawer and more exciting than the rest.


----------



## protzler (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (Absolut Magumbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Absolut Magumbo* »_








actually, that is the gt3 cup spoiler. go to any PCA(porsche club of america) event and i bet u will see about half, if not more, of the 911's, 993's, 996's, 914's and gt2/3's with those on there. They are incredible for downforce. Ive driven a 911 with and without that, and the ass end just stays put. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yes! I didn't state that, because to be honest, I wasn't sure if it was that wing, or a different one that they used in racing. Glad you brought it up!!
The older ones (80's mainly), have a different wing than that, but still similar. I'm pretty sure it is made of fiberglass (glass fiber for those in europe







), and if I recall correctly, it has a scoop on either one side, or possibly both, that direct air into the intake. Again, I could be wrong on this, but I'm pretty sure that it is the one I'm talking about...
P.S. Sorry if that doesn't make sense, I've been hitting the bottle tonight I'm afraid...


----------



## Black Magic VW (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: This guy showed up at our last local event  (protzler)*

Holy crap, those are some seriously sick cars. Were i ever to see any of those, i would probably cream my jeans


----------

